
Making a Blog or How I learned to stop worrying and love static site generators - jelly_dev
https://blog.isaachawkins.com/web/2018/11/15/How-I-Learned-To-Love-Static-Site-Generators.html
======
indigodaddy
I have to say this site/blog is painful to attempt to read on mobile.

~~~
darekkay
This. Fixed header and footer limit the reading space. Block text layout makes
it quite hard to read (for people with cognitive problems even more).

